# Magical Sextuple Rotation Battle



## Superbird

[size=+2]*pathos vs Dragon vs The Omskivar vs Murkrow vs Wargle vs Meursault*[/size]



pathos said:


> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
> *Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*
> 
> _“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.
> 
> Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link
> 
> To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:
> 
> - First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
> - Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
> - Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
> etc.
> 
> While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).
> 
> Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


I'm not listing everyone's pokémon here, because that would take far too long. You all know what pokémon you have, and if you're curious about each other's possible choices, you can view each other's profiles: pathos, Dragon, The Omskivar, Murkrow, Wargle, and Meursault.

To start the battle
~Everyone PM's me their pokémon choices
~I post pokémon choices and establish command order
~Commands happen in said order
~Commence Magical Madness


----------



## Wargle

Question, by Near the Lake, is it close enough to use aquatic moves/pokemon or not?


----------



## shy ♡

Wargle said:


> Question, by Near the Lake, is it close enough to use aquatic moves/pokemon or not?


Yes.


----------



## Superbird

All right, all the battlers have sent in their pokémon choices:

Murkrow:  Bendigeidfran - Murkrow () <Super Luck>
pathos:  Tye - Clefable () <Magic Guard> @Life Orb [1 EXP]
The Omskivar:  Porkpie - Tepig () <Blaze> @Lucky Egg
Meursault:  Ami - Piplup () <Torrent> @Lucky Egg
Wargle:  Glauert - Skrelp () <Adaptability> @Lucky Egg
Dragon:  delicious venison - Deerling () <Sap Sipper> @Iron Ball [2 EXP]

The battle's order will be as follows:
Wargle (1) > Meursault (2) > pathos (3) > Dragon (4) > Murkrow (5) > The Omskivar (6)

For round 1, the battlers will be Wargle and Glauert; Meursault and Ami; and, pathos and Tye. You will command in that order, posting commands in the thread.


----------



## Wargle

Alright then. Let's try to get this going. Start off by using Toxic on Tye. Then we can start to do work. Venom Drench him then venoshock. If you can;t hit Tye with Toxic use it till it works. If you can't hit it for any reason other than a substitute and it's poisoned, use Acid Armor. If it's stopping you from posioning by safeguard or if it's already statused use Acid Armor and then Venoshock, don't try to Drench.

*Toxic @ Tye/Acid Armor ~ Venom Drench/Toxic @ Tye/Acid Armor ~ Venoshock/Toxic @ Tye/Acid Armor*


----------



## nastypass

ami, why don't you know metal claw yet. disgraceful. i love you anyway.

open up with a mud sport because clefable's movepool remains terrifying - and maybe Tye will take the opportunity to get a supereffective hit before it instead of safeguarding from the toxic. follow that up with a couple Hydro Pumps in his general direction. if he Light Screens, provide some Rock Tombs instead. make a 15% substitute if he protects on the second or third actions.

*Mud Sport ~ Hydro Pump @Tye/Rock Tomb @Tye/Substitute (25%) x2*


----------



## shy ♡

Why everyone targets me.......

Wow Tye, we're actually faster than both our opponents, that's pretty special. Let's take advantage and go for a max clone *Double Team*. Make sure you're nowhere near Ami so none of that mud splatters on you or your clones. Also, wait until after the toxic has hit you, since we can't avoid it anyway and I don't want your clones disappearing right away. Hm, I think we have to *Encore* that toxic, too, and finish with a *Solarbeam* aimed towards Ami.

*Double Team ~ Encore @ Glauert ~ Solarbeam @ Ami*


----------



## Superbird

This was far from a normal battle - six people? That’s just crazy. But when the idea was clarified, and it turned out it was actually only three of them at a time, the ref was a bit more okay with it - after all, he’d reffed a three-way battle before. 

But the format of this battle wasn’t all that was different from usual. The arena, too, was unusual, although it was certainly one of the more normal locales Asber had made their way to, and with all the other strange things that happen on Hogwart’s grounds, a pokémon battle wouldn’t be all that out of place. 

Rather than spontaneously appearing in the arena, as Asberians are apt to do, they were only able to teleport to right outside the castle’s grounds, and then they had to walk _all the way there_. A couple of young wizards and witches started to come to see the apparent muggles who were still somehow on Hogwarts’s grounds and were using some sort of magic they weren’t familiar with to summon elemental monsters.

One by one, the trainers released their pokémon - a dark, raven-like bird that fit right in with Hogwarts’s aesthetic; a pudgy pink fairy about twice its size that did the opposite; a small, orange pig-like pokémon; an equally small blue penguin; a grotesque-looking seahorse; and a deer. The trainers and pokémon stood in a circle, waiting for the battle to start, and the ref stalled them until Hagrid came from his hut near the battlefield and, as promised, helped them out a bit by giving the referee levitation powers and setting some borders on the battlefield. With a wave of his umbrella, the wizard created a large and moderately sturdy, but nonetheless sufficient, translucent wall of energy around the first three battlers. With that done, all that remained was for the battle to begin, and the ref quickly waved one flag to signal just that.

*Round 1*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Somewhat uncaring about the surroundings.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Toxic@Tye / Acid Armor ~ Venom Drench / Toxic@Tye / Acid Armor ~ Venoshock / Toxic@Tye / Acid Armor

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Bubbly and curious.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Mud Sport ~ Hydro Pump @Tye/Rock Tomb @Tye/Substitute (25%)

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* In a good mood.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Double Team ~ Encore @ Glauert ~ Solarbeam @ Ami

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Apprehensive.
*Status:* Normal.

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Liking this place.
*Status:* Normal.

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Excited.
*Status:* Normal.​
No one acted immediately, save for Ami, who dived straight into the mud and began to roll around in it. Glauert looked on somewhat apprehensively, fearing a possible ground-type attack, while he charged up a ball of toxins to throw at Tye. Which he did, and though the Clefable cringed as the toxins seeped into his skin, it didn't stop him from rapidly accelerating in a circle, reaching a speed so fast that he began to leave after-images of himself, that curiously remained even after he'd finished moving. He now had a clone army. And with that clone army, he decided to goad his opponent into doing the same thing again.  In unison, all of the Clefable clones began to speak, complimenting Glauert on his efforts and trying to advise him on how better to aim the attack. He began to take on the persona of a coach, and he told Glauert that he wanted to see him succeed, three times in a row, because that was what it would take to commit it to muscle memory. 

His speech was cut short as another one of his clones disappeared, being replaced by a huge blast of water that ripped through the arena and slammed with significant force against the magical barrier at the edge. Ami stared blankly as she finished the attack - had she missed? Really? After laughing like that? And did Glauert just hit the real Tye right on the forehead? Oh, she felt so pathetic. She would have to make that up right now!

Trying to recover her pride, the Piplup quickly readied another Hydro Pump and released it without delay, and without any clones to worry about this time, the blast of water hit its mark and sent Tye flying. As he helplessly bounced off the edge of the arena, trying to regain his balance and footing, Glauert was following his instructions, and dutifully launched his second Toxic attack, which hit Tye squarely in the chest before the Clefable had a chance to attempt to dodge the attack. The Clefable grunted; the toxins were quickly taking their toll, and he was feeling more and more nauseous every moment. The least he could do was retaliate, and that he did. Harnessing the light of the sun, his little wings began to glow a bright white color for several seconds, and then, just as Ami realized what was happening, Tye released a beam of light that rivaled the Piplup’s earlier Hydro Pumps in magnitude. It certainly hit the Water-type harder than the Water-Type had hit Tye, and even as the referee called the round, the Piplup was struggling to stay on its feet. 

And suddenly, the arena shifted. Or, more specifically, the borders of the arena shifted. Glauert found himself outside the field, and Delicious Venison suddenly found himself very vulnerable, and looked desperately at his trainer for orders.

*End of Round 1*

*Wargle*

Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 87%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* _What? It's over already?_
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).
*Commands:* Toxic@Tye  ~ Toxic@Tye ~ Toxic@Tye

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 83%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Was not prepared for that.
*Status:* Covered in mud.
*Commands:* Mud Sport ~ Hydro Pump@Tye (hit clone) ~ Hydro Pump@Tye

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 87%
*Energy:* 80%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Liking that last hit, but feeling nauseous.
*Status:* Badly Poisoned (4%).
*Commands:* Double Team ~ Encore @ Glauert ~ Solarbeam @ Ami

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Suddenly terrified.
*Status:* Normal.

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Taking it all in.
*Status:* Normal.

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Finding herself empathizing with Delicious Venison
*Status:* Normal.​
Referee Notes
~Tye created four clones.
~Ami hit a clone the second action.
~Glauert's second Toxic hit, and got rid of the rest of the clones.
~The second and third Toxics increased the severity of Tye’s poisoning.
~For Round 2, Meursault and Ami, pathos and Tye, and Dragon and Delicious Venison will be battling it out. You will command in that order.


----------



## shy ♡

I have to nitpick a bit. I specified for Tye to wait to Double Team _after_ Toxic was used; also, Toxic has 100% accuracy when used by a poison-type, meaning it never misses no matter what (like Aerial Ace).

Oh, and this isn't actually important but Hagrid doesn't have a wand! His wand is in his umbrella! >_> flees


----------



## Superbird

pathos said:


> I have to nitpick a bit. I specified for Tye to wait to Double Team _after_ Toxic was used; also, Toxic has 100% accuracy when used by a poison-type, meaning it never misses no matter what (like Aerial Ace).
> 
> Oh, and this isn't actually important but Hagrid doesn't have a wand! His wand is in his umbrella! >_> flees


Er, I'm not entirely sure why you nitpick about that in particular, because it means Tye is in a worse situation, but thank you for pointing it out anyway, for it has now been fixed. (the rng rolls for all the other attacks remained the same and the clones disappeared at the end of A2 anyway because toxic). 

I've always been under the impression that never-miss moves are still affected by Double Team - because, for Double Team, there are two accuracy checks, the first for whether the attack hits at all, and the second for whether or not it hits the right clone. Never-miss moves just skip the first of those.

Also, umbrella fixed, thank you. Been too long since I read Harry Potter.


----------



## shy ♡

Superbird said:


> Er, I'm not entirely sure why you nitpick about that in particular, because it means Tye is in a worse situation, but thank you for pointing it out anyway, for it has now been fixed. (the rng rolls for all the other attacks remained the same and the clones disappeared at the end of A2 anyway because toxic).
> 
> I've always been under the impression that never-miss moves are still affected by Double Team - because, for Double Team, there are two accuracy checks, the first for whether the attack hits at all, and the second for whether or not it hits the right clone. Never-miss moves just skip the first of those.
> 
> Also, umbrella fixed, thank you. Been too long since I read Harry Potter.


I point it out just for fairness sake... whether it makes my situation worse off or not. :p (Also just checking that the poison isn't damaging Tye? Since Magic Guard blocks that.)


----------



## Superbird

pathos said:


> I point it out just for fairness sake... whether it makes my situation worse off or not. :p (Also just checking that the poison isn't damaging Tye? Since Magic Guard blocks that.)


Ignore my previous comment, everything makes sense (fixed). Man, I need to get better at this not ignoring the details stuff.


----------



## shy ♡

Ah, good, thanks! n_n


----------



## nastypass

minor point: Hydro Pump should've done 13% to Tye, unless I'm missing something

Clefable is always mega threatening but unfortunately i suspect dragon will not pass up on the chance to hit us with grass attacks for now. so, pressure's on him! spam Drill Peck at venison all round - but switch to Surf if you're being redirected toward Tye. If venison protects and Tye isn't redirecting you (or waiting for you to act), use Agility.

*Drill Peck @venison/Surf/Agility x3*


----------



## shy ♡

Actually Solarbeam doesn't look like it did the right amount of damage either - did you take Life Orb into account? It should add 3% damage. (And how did Tye end up losing 20% energy, btw? o.o 4% for Double Team, 4% for Taunt, 7% +3 for quick charge for Solarbeam - that's 18%?)

Okieee Tye, let's see... We're not gonna have _too_ many conditionals here, since that Iron Ball makes Venison slower and even if it drops it, we should have enough time to get a medium *Substitute* up. Then go for *Power-up Punch* and *Drain Punch* at whoever isn't being hit, preferably Venison. 

If Venison tries to Bounce, just hover up so you can keep punching him - though if you can't fsr, just aim at Ami. If he's protecting/otherwise unhittable, though, just aim at Ami; do the same if Venison has clones up.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Power-up Punch @ Venison / Ami ~ Drain Punch @ Venison / Ami*


----------



## Dragon

oh my god why did I actually give venison an Iron Ball

Okay, Bounce up (try to avoid that Drill Peck but if you can't, ehh). On the second action, Bounce down on Ami, and drop your Iron Ball on her head as you do. You should come down after everyone else has moved, go ahead and expend some extra energy to lift that Iron Ball if necessary. Then, throw a Solarbeam over at Ami (and get punched in the face by Tye, sorry).

If your Iron Ball prevents you from Bouncing, though; drop it as soon as possible and use Double Team instead, then blast away with Solarbeam.

*Bounce (up) / Double Team ~ Bounce (down, drop Iron Ball) @ Ami / Solarbeam @ Ami ~ Solarbeam @ Ami*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 2*

*Wargle*

Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* _What? It's over already?_
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 83%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Was not prepared for that.
*Status:* Covered in mud.
*Commands:* Drill Peck @ Venison / Surf / Agility x3

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 87%
*Energy:* 80%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Liking that last hit, but feeling nauseous.
*Status:* Badly Poisoned (4%).
*Commands:* Substitute (15%) ~ Power-up Punch @ Venison / Ami ~ Drain Punch @ Venison / Ami

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Suddenly terrified.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* 

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Taking it all in.
*Status:* Normal.

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Finding herself empathizing with Delicious Venison
*Status:* Normal.​
Delicious Venison was holding an Iron Ball. Why was he holding an Iron Ball? Who knows? But it was certainly weighing him down, and it took him a while to get moving. In the meantime, Tye took the opportunity to craft a medium-size doll out of the earth in front of him, bestowing upon it the best craftsmanship he could offer with his stubby arms. While Ami went flying towards Delicious Venison, beak covered in a white glow and steadily extending, Tye breathed some of his own life energy into his creation, which after a short moment began to move on its own, taking a defensive stance in front of its creator.

Ami caught Delicious Venison with a painful Drill Peck only a moment before the Deerling launched himself into the air, with an incredible amount of effort, observed Tye. He bounced much higher than Tye would have been able to, especially given that Iron Ball, and at a glance the Clefable knew that trying to hit him would not be a successful endeavor. But the flying Deerling was also not aiming at him, so there was nothing to worry about. Tye took a short hop over his Substitute, and socked an unaware Ami in the back of the head with his fist, power welling up inside him as he landed the attack. The Piplup was pushed forward, and immediately spun to angrily face his big, pink opponent; and, upon seeing Tye’s wide smile, nervously glanced upwards with widening eyes a fraction of a second before Delicious Venison’s Iron Ball caught him right on the head. The Deerling’s body wasn’t far behind, and the combination hit Ami with enough force to carve a shallow Piplup-shaped indentation in the ground.

It took Ami several seconds to recover enough to stab the Deerling standing on top of it with its beak again – the sharp pain was enough to immediately make the fawn pokémon jump off of the Piplup – but any movement more than that was difficult, and it took an unprecedented amount of effort for her to push herself off of the ground. So much effort, in fact, that Ami was completely unaware of her opponent’s retaliation until the huge beam of light slammed into her. Another Piplup-shaped hole in the ground was soon created, and Ami wasn’t quite sure how she managed to get up after taking the Solar Beam, but she did, and desperately ran towards Delicious Venison once again, her beak again elongating and cloaking itself in a white light.

Even before Ami got to him, Delicious Venison took a sharp hit from Tye – using the power left in his body from his last punch, the Clefable had launched a somewhat stronger one this time, and rather than knocking the Deerling back, it instead seemed to hold him in place and sap his energy steadily. He flailed wildly, trying to get away from his opponent’s Drain Punch, but as soon as he did, he was caught in the side by Ami’s spinning beak, which left another deep gash in his side. With a sharp cry, Delicious Venison powerfully kicked his opponent off and took a couple of apprehensive steps back, distancing himself from the other battlers. He wasn’t liking this much at all.

*End of Round 2*

*Wargle*

Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Enjoying the show.
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Grateful for a chance to rest.
*Status:* Covered in mud. Severely paralyzed.
*Actions:* Drill Peck @ Delicious Venison x3

*pathos*





Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 80% (Substitute: 15%)
*Energy:* 63%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Pretty satisfied.
*Status:* +1 Attack. Badly Poisoned (6%).
*Actions:* Substitute (15%) ~ Power-Up Punch @ Ami ~ Drain Punch @ Delicious Venison (crit)

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* 60% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 81%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Not liking this battle very much.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Bounce (up) ~ Bounce (down) ~ Solar Beam @ Ami

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Eager to join the fight.
*Status:* Normal.

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Nervous in anticipation.
*Status:* Normal.​
Arena Notes
~An Iron Ball lies near the edge of the arena. It will be inaccessible by the end of the next round.

Referee Notes
~All calculations from the last round should be taken care of, and my own calcs are below, in case things go as badly this time around.
~After Iron Ball, Deerling is slower than Piplup.
~How heavy is an Iron Ball, anyway? To be able to slow down some of the particularly larger pokémon, and even drag them from the air, it would have to be pretty heavy. Let’s say, 50 lbs, or 23 kg. That would make its radius about 3.5 inches, so its diameter would be 7 inches - pretty large. But not large enough to stop a Deerling, with its strong leg muscles, from at least jumping.
~The Iron Ball added damage to the Bounce attack, but its weight meant that the jump wasn’t as high in the first place. Thus, the net damage increase was relatively small, and Delicious Venison was only able to stay in the air for half the action.
~Bounce also hit the paralysis check, and the iron ball helped increase the severity of that. Delicious Venison dropped it at the end of the attack.
~Even though Clefable can hover, I don’t see Clefable as being nimble enough to get up to Delicious Venison’s height fast enough to launch an attack, so he defaulted to attacking Ami on action 2.
~Drain Punch scored a critical hit on Action 3, though that’s a moot point because Delicious Venison hit the damage cap off of that attack anyway.
~For Round 3, pathos and Tye, Dragon and Delicious Venison, and Murkrow and Bendigeidfran will be battling. Command in that order.



Spoiler: calculations




Tye’s health: 87 - 15 (Substitute) + 8 (Drain Punch) = 80%
Tye’s energy: 80 - 8 (substitute) - 4 (Power-Up Punch) - 5 (Drain Punch) = 63%
Ami’s health: 79 - 7 (Power-Up Punch) - 10 (Bounce) - 22 (Solar Beam) = 40%
Ami’s energy: 83 - 4 (Drill Peck) - 6 (Paralyzed Drill Peck) *2 = 67%
Delicious Venison’s health: 100 - 12 (Drill Peck) * 3 - 22 (Drain Punch crit) < 60%
Delicious Venison’s energy: 100 - 6 (Bounce up) - 3 (Bounce down) - 10 (Solar beam) = 81%


----------



## shy ♡

Just one thing, shouldn't Tye still have the +1 atk from power-up punch? (also hehe, I just realized Murkrow is using a Murkrow... now I wanna change my name to Clefable... but that'd ruin the pathos Pathos pathos streak :c welp)

Okie Tye, glad we got our sub up before we had to command first, especially since we're slowest... I think we're gonna go the simple route here. Let's go with *Dazzling Gleam*, *Drain Punch* towards Venison, and Dazzling Gleam again. If there are clones, just spread the dazzle around, or punch whoever doesn't have clones instead - also punch the other poke if your intended target is protect/detecting or is otherwise unhittable. If you can't hit either of them, *Calm Mind*. Default to your attacking option if you're taunted.

*Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind ~ Drain Punch / Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind*


----------



## Dragon

So venison only took 4% damage from Drain Punch, right? Tye should've only recovered half of that, not 8%, I think..?

Oooh boy, now that I'm looking ahead, we're gonna have a rough couple of rounds. Darn type disadvantages :[ Let's try to... not get wrecked this round, then. 

Use Agility to get yourself into the lake, hopefully dodging that Dazzling Gleam in the process? Move faaaar away from everyone, out of Taunting earshot and such if possible! Then use Camouflage to get rid of that Grass typing. Finally, set up a big Substitute so we have a bit of wiggle room next round.

If you do get taunted though, let's see if we can't soften Tye up before he leaves the field. Knock out his Substitute with a one action Solarbeam, then throw a Natural Gift at him while moving slowly towards the lake. Finish with a Wild Charge at Bendigeidfran, or another Natural Gift at Tye if she's protect/detecting/out of reach.

*Agility/Solarbeam@Tye ~ Camouflage/Natural Gift@Tye ~ Substitute (20%)/Wild Charge@Bendigeidfran/Natural Gift@Tye*


----------



## Superbird

Dragon said:


> So venison only took 4% damage from Drain Punch, right? Tye should've only recovered half of that, not 8%, I think..?


As Drain Punch hit before the last Drill Peck, it ended up doing 16% damage to bring DV up to the cap; thus, 8% recovery.



pathos said:


> Just one thing, shouldn't Tye still have the +1 atk from power-up punch? (also hehe, I just realized Murkrow is using a Murkrow... now I wanna change my name to Clefable... but that'd ruin the pathos Pathos pathos streak :c welp)


Was included in the calculations, but not in the final statistics. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for Murkrow*. You have 48 hours.


----------



## Murkrow

(Minor mistake that I hadn't noticed since it was right in the first post, but Bendigeidfran is a boy)

Tye won't be around for a while after this round but I'd still prefer its substitute get taken out, and I want to keep Venison a grass type so start off by Taunting Venison so that that Solarbeam gets used.

Concentrate your fire on Venison since he'll be sticking around. Use Drill Peck and finish off with a Protect. If it goes to plan you'll only have to take one Dazzling Gleam and the other two will be at each other's throats (or whatever Clefable has instead of one) more than yours.


*Taunt* @ Venison ~ *Drill Peck* @ Venison ~ *Protect*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 3*

*Wargle*

Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Enjoying the show.
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Grateful for a chance to rest.
*Status:* Covered in mud. Severely paralyzed.

*pathos*





Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 80% (Substitute: 15%)
*Energy:* 63%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Pretty satisfied.
*Status:* Badly Poisoned (6%).
*Commands:* Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind ~ Drain Punch / Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* 60% 
*Energy:* 81%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Not liking this battle very much.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Agility / Solarbeam @ Tye ~ Camouflage / Natural Gift @ Tye ~ Substitute (20%) / Wild Charge @ Bendigeidfran / Natural Gift@Tye

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Eager to join the fight.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Taunt @ Delicious Venison ~ Drill Peck @ Delicious Venison ~ Protect

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Nervous in anticipation.
*Status:* Normal.​
“Hey, I saw your battling, Delicious Venison,” Bendigeidfran immediately begins as soon as the magical barrier has moved to encompass his body. “Didn’t look so great. I mean, sheesh, what are you, a deer in headlights? How about try to keep yourself from ending up on someone else’s dinner plate? Or are you not strong enough for that?” 

Delicious Venison stared at Bendigeidfran for a few seconds. Wow, what a jerk. But he had no choice but to admit that the Murkrow was right – last round did see him getting tossed around like a punching bag, and he needed to change that. Running away was not the way to show that he had guts, and so he decided to attack. And so, concentrating, he began to build up another Solar Beam.

In the meantime, Tye watched this exchange gleefully. How nice it was that they were ignoring him! It meant he could fire off attacks with no resistance at all. And so, he took the questionably wise course of action of jumping right in between Bendigeidfran and Delicious Venison, and let out a shrill cry. For a particularly long-seeming fraction of a second, the clefable began to glow with a light as bright as the sun as seen from Earth, tinged with a pink glow, dazzling all onlookers. But the battlers were the hardest hit – Bendigeidfran let out a loud squawk as he instinctively squeezed his eyes shut and clumsily tried to relocate himself a few meters to the left, and Delicious Venison gave a similarly loud grunt of pain. But the Deerling’s eyes opened soon after, and with Tye standing right in front of him, there was no way he could miss this attack. Bolstered by the light from the Dazzling Gleam attack, his Solar Beam was ready to fire, and so fire it he did.

Thanks to the lack of a type advantage, the Solar Beam didn’t hit Tye as harshly as it had hit Ami last round, but the attack certainly packed a punch – Tye’s Substitute exploded into bits immediately, only buying its master just enough time to dive out of the way of the attack. Delicious Venison had expected that, of course, and it was his next attack that would really sting. But before that, a sudden rush of pain, from his side.

Bendigeidfran was smirking as he spun around, his beak digging into Delicious Venison’s side as he spun around like a drill. But Delicious Venison did his best to retaliate, biting at the Murkrow a couple of times until the flying-type fled. All right, now to attack—

While he was distracted, Tye’s fist smashed into the side of Delicious Venison’s head, and immediately the Deerling felt his life force being drained away by the smiling Clefable. That was it! He would not let himself be thrown around any more! He had taken enough abuse! And so, he smashed his front leg into Tye’s chest, knocking the Clefable back, and then regained his footing and sent a bright white beam towards his opponent. The beam blasted Tye backwards, but that only gave the Clefable the distance he needed for his next attack. And so, once again, he took a quick hop into the air and burst into a cascade of brilliant light.

Neither of his opponents were affected by his attack this time, however. Bendigeidfran was already protected by a hastily-constructed greenish translucent barrier, which the Murkrow had thankfully had the foresight to put up in advance, and Delicious Venison seemed to ignore the attack. And so, Tye soon found himself on the receiving end of another white beam of light, which pushed him clearly out of the magical barrier. Wait, what? He wasn’t done! Tye raced to rejoin the battle, but was blocked by the invisible wall in front of him. Was it already over? Such a shame.

*End of Round 3*

*Wargle*

Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* _It’s my turn next._
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Sympathizing with Delicious Venison.
*Status:* Covered in mud. Severely paralyzed.

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 63% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Not yet done.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (8%). 
*Actions:* Dazzling Gleam ~ Drain Punch @ Delicious Venison ~ Dazzling Gleam

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* 20% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 61%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Struggling to maintain confidence.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Solar Beam @ Tye ~ Natural Gift @ Tye x2

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 86%
*Energy:* 85%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Really enjoying this.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Taunt @ Delicious Venison ~ Drill Peck @ Delicious Venison ~ Protect

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Wants to be somewhere else.
*Status:* Normal.​
Arena Notes
~An iron ball lies a little bit outside the magical barrier. It’ll be back in range by Round 7.

Referee Notes
~As he is faster and not-tired-from-battle, Bendigeidfran moved before Delicious Venison on Action 1.
~Tye’s first Dazzling Gleam got a Critical Hit on Delicious Venison.
~Delicious Venison hit the damage cap from Tye’s Drain Punch on Action 2.
~Dragon and Delicious Venison, Murkrow and Bendigeidfran, and The Omskivar and Porkpie will be battling next round. You will command in that order.


----------



## Dragon

:[ okay uh. I'm not feeling too hopeful about our chances, even if we survive to the next rounds, so let's just... go for broke with a cool combo! Use Last Resort + Wild Charge at Bendigeidfran, or if he protects/detects, just Last Resort at Porkpie instead. Then, Last Resort at whoever you haven't hit yet, and finish with Natural Gift if you can and you're still around, ehhh.

*Last Resort + Wild Charge @ Bendigeidfran / Last Resort @ Porkpie ~ Last Resort @ Bendigeidfran/Porkpie ~ Natural Gift @ Bendigeidfran/Porkpie*


----------



## Murkrow

I was thinking that it might be better if Venison was still around next time Bendigeidfran gets rotated in, but I suppose he might be defeated by Ami or Tye before that happens.
I don't want you to be the only target Porkpie has though.

So I want you to start off by Flying up high and then diving at Venison if he's still up and about, otherwise aim at Porkpie.
Then, if you've taken any damage this round, use Protect, otherwise set up a substitute.

*Fly* ~ *Fly* @ Venison/Porkpie ~ *Protect*/*Subsitute* (15%)


----------



## The Omskivar

Alright, Porkpie, we've got a nice little loophole here--Fly is neither a Protect nor a Detect, so that combo should just be a huge waste of energy directed at Bendy-Diaphragm (or whatever).  If it comes at you, you should totally *Protect*, because that's not good, but if you don't get hit with anything the first action, use *Flame Charge* on delicious venison.

Second action venison should be toast; if not, it doesn't matter, because they'll be rotated out and then toast before they pose a threat; go ahead and use *Taunt* on Band of Ray Guns.  That way the last action will be a Struggle, and you can *Will-O-Wisp* him.  If he manages to fire off that Substitute, you should use *Head Smash* to try and get it gone, and if somehow there's a Protect up, go ahead and use *Curse*.

*Protect/Flame Charge(venison)~Taunt(Banjo Duck Friends)~Will-O-Wisp(Bidding Frying Pan)/Head Smash(Broken Dinosaur Frown)/Curse*

Murkrow what the hell is your Murkrow's name anyway


----------



## Superbird

*Round 4*

*Wargle*

Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* _It’s my turn next._
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Sympathizing with Delicious Venison.
*Status:* Covered in mud. Severely paralyzed.

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 63% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Not yet done.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (8%). 

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* 20% 
*Energy:* 61%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Struggling to maintain confidence.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Last Resort + Wild Charge @ Bendigeidfran / Last Resort @ Porkpie ~ Last Resort @ Bendigeidfran / Porkpie ~ Natural Gift @ Bendigeidfran / Porkpie

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 86%
*Energy:* 85%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Really enjoying this.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Fly ~ Fly @ Venison / Porkpie ~ Protect / Substitute (15%)

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Wants to be somewhere else.
*Status:* Normal.[/size]
*Commands:* Protect / Flame Charge @ Delicious Venison ~ Taunt @ Bendigeidfran ~ Will-O-Wisp @ Bendigeidfran / Head Smash (Bendigeidfran) / Curse​
To start the round, as Porkpie’s trainer stumbled over his name while trying to give his pokémon commands, Bendigeidfran made eye contact with Delicious Venison. Porkpie was left blissfully unaware of the proceedings as his trainer butchered the Murkrow’s name, but was quickly drawn back to the action by a sudden, sharp cry from Delicious Venison as the Deerling took off towards Bendigeidfran, sacrificing control over his attack for sheer power and enveloping himself in an electrical veil. Heroically, Delicious Venison leapt towards Bendigeidfran...and soon found himself headed back towards the ground, where he landed with a thud. A moment later, as soon as his electrical aura dissipated, Porkpie rammed into his side, covered in a similar aura of flames, and bounced off quicker on her feet than she had been before.

Delicious Venison didn’t have the energy to stand up anymore, and it was just as well that he didn’t, for a moment later Bendigeidfran rammed into him from above. Immediately, the poor Deerling was enveloped in the red plasma of his Poké ball, the first one out in this fight. Glauert led the cheering from the other pokémon and the spectators, of which there were now several, with Hagrid trying to keep them calm and away from the battlefield.

But the other two battlers weren’t done yet. “H-hey,” Porkpie immediately called out to Bendigeidfran, summoning all of her confidence, “You think you’re cool?” The crow pokémon just stared back at him. “That Deerling was easy pickings, just right for a vulture like you. That’s all you can do, prey on the weak. You can’t compete with us honorable pokémon!” 

In less than a second, Porkpie felt herself instinctively jumping backwards to get away from an enraged Bendigeidfran – how _dare_ that swine try to compare him to a filthy Mandibuzz or Vullaby – but the Murkrow was a great deal faster than expected, even with such a reckless attack, and Porkpie was thrown through backwards through the air for a few feet before she regained her footing and breathed a small wisp of fire into the air. The reckless Bendigeidfran was heedless of this flame, and, just as Porkpie was hoping, flew right into it. And immediately, the Murkrow squawked in pain, his entire right side smoldering in what could only be described as the worst burn he’d ever gotten. How had this even happened? How could such a little pig do this much damage? Ooh, he was steamed, and he would have his revenge.

*End of Round 4*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Fresh and ready to go.
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Not clapping.
*Status:* Covered in mud. Severely paralyzed.

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 63% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Somewhat worked up.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (8%).

*Dragon*

Delicious Venison - Deerling ()
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 48%
*Type:* Normal / Grass
*Ability:* Sap Sipper.
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Last Resort + Wild Charge (missed)

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 77%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Very worked up.
*Status:* Taunted (2 more actions). Severely burned.
*Actions:* Fly (up) ~ Fly (down) @ Delicious Venison ~ Struggle

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 89%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* A bit more confident now.
*Status:* Speed +1.
*Actions:* Flame Charge @ Delicious Venison (crit) ~ Taunt @ Bendigeidfran ~ Will-O-Wisp @ Bendigeidfran​
Arena Notes
~An iron ball lies a little bit outside the magical barrier. It’ll be back in range by Round 6.

Referee Notes
~Flame Charge scored a Critical Hit.
~Fly finished Delicious Venison off on action 2.
~Due to Taunt, Bendigeidfran used Struggle on Action 3. It was a critical hit.
~Will-O-Wisp rolled such a good accuracy and was from such close range that it inflicted a severe burn rather than a moderate one. (severe: 6% damage per round, Attack -3).
~Bendigeidfran is the name of a mythical Welsh king. Translates to something along the lines of “the blessed crow” or “crow the blessed”.
~Next round, Murkrow and Bendigeidfran, The Omskivar and Porkpie, and Wargle and Glauert will be battling. You will command in that order.


----------



## Murkrow

Birdy said:


> ~Bendigeidfran is the name of a mythical Welsh king. Translates to something along the lines of “the blessed crow” or “crow the blessed”.


I like calling my girl Murkrow Branwen because it's a nicer name and she's sort of the more important character in that story, but the name means "white/pure crow" which doesn't really fit with Murkrow's typing very well :P


I was hoping that bringing a water-type in will put more pressure on the pig, but Toxic is neither a water move nor an attacking move.
It doesn't look like it'll be easy to avoid of it some ourselves (hopefully there's a bezoar lying around this castle...), and we can't Taunt it either.

I want you to Dark Pulse Glauert, but switch to attacking Porkpie if you get poisoned. Do this on the last action if you're taunted again. If you're poisoned but Porkpie protects, aim for Glauert again.

If you're not taunted for the last action - hopefully you're faster than Porkpie - I want you to Psycho Shift your troubles onto Glauert.
(I'm not sure if Psycho Shift counts as "direct healing", if it does, use Thunder Wave on Glauert)


*Dark Pulse* @ Porkpie/Glauert ~ *Dark Pulse* @ Porkpie/Glauert ~ *Dark Pulse* @ Porkpie/Glauert / *Psycho Shift* @ Glauert / *Thunder Wave* @ Glauert


----------



## The Omskivar

ALRIGHT PORKPIE ATTAGIRL that went _so well_

so what we're gonna do now is not worry at _all_ about Toxic, because the first action will be very simple.  Dark Pulse is going to target Glauert regardless, because Bendi is the fastest and can't be poisoned before it happens.  Therefore, you should head right up to Glauert and use *Will-O-Wisp*--this will prevent the Psycho Shift from actually accomplishing anything.  If you need to sacrifice a little speed to get close enough, that's fine, I'm not really worried about it; there's three no-miss Toxics flying around, so one of them's bound to hit.  Second action, use *Yawn* on Glauert, because next round we'll have two Water-types hanging around and one of them being asleep would make things a lot easier.  Third action, use *Facade* if you're poisoned, and if not, somehow, fire off a *Wild Charge*--both at Bendi.

*Will-O-Wisp(Glauert)~Yawn(Glauert)~Facade(Bendigeidfran)/Wild Charge(Bendigeidfran)*


----------



## Wargle

Man. Stupid encore. Gotta use stupid toxic.

Last action if one of them isn't poisoned try again

*Toxic @ Bendigeidfran ~ Toxic @ Porkpie ~ Toxic @ idk some plants or something/Bendi/Porkpie]*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 5*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Fresh and ready to go.
*Status:* Encored into Toxic (3 more actions).
*Commands:* Toxic @ Bendigeidfran ~ Toxic @ Porkpie ~ Toxic @ Bendigeidfran / Porkpie

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Not clapping.
*Status:* Covered in mud. Severely paralyzed.

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 63% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Somewhat worked up.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (8%).

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 77%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Very worked up.
*Status:* Taunted (2 more actions). Severely burned.
*Commands:* Dark Pulse @ Porkpie / Glauert ~ Dark Pulse @ Porkpie / Glauert ~ Dark Pulse @ Porkpie / Glauert / Psycho Shift @ Glauert / Thunder Wave @ Glauert

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 89%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* A bit more confident now.
*Status:* Speed +1.
*Actions:* Will-O-Wisp @ Glauert ~ Yawn @ Glauert ~ Facade Bendigeidfran / Wild Charge @ Bendigeidfran​
Bendigeidfran cordially welcomed Glauert to the battlefield by spewing at him a dense wave of negative energy and depressing thoughts. And Glauert struck back immediately, by adding to those depressing thoughts by presenting another: “why is poison so terrible.” The toxic lump of poison hit the Murkrow straight in the face thanks to Glauert’s fantastic aim, and instantly it sunk into the poor bird’s blood and began to cause havoc. Glauert laughed for a while, until he suddenly felt a burning sensation on his back and swung around to see a guilty-looking Porkpie carefully wheeling himself away from the Skrelp.

Porkpie’s attempt at seeming innocent seemed to be a complete failure, as Glauert glared at him and Bendigeidfran spat out some poison and glanced at him as well, pegging the poor Tepig as a potential target. And so, Bendigeidfran shot another Dark Pulse at Porkpie and Glauert flung another Toxic in the piglet pokémon’s direction. In retaliation, Porkpie glared at Glauert...and opened his mouth quite wide, releasing a pink bubble that drifted lazily through the air until it popped right in front of Glauert. The seaweed pokémon blinked a couple of times, and then let out a yawn of his own before realizing what he was doing and snapping back to attention.

Meanwhile, Bendigeidfran was acting first yet again, this time doing something other than using Dark Pulse. The Murkrow chanted an incantation and glowed with a pinkish aura that fit surprisingly well with its black feathers, and a moment later two faint glowing orbs, one purple and one orange, wound their way towards Glauert. The Skrelp winced as he felt his burn intensify, and, noticing that his opponent was no longer nauseous, decided to fix that by sending another Toxic Bendigeidfran’s way. Once again, the Murkrow did not dodge, and he gave a loud squawk as the poison seeped into his skin for the second time this round. And it didn’t get any better for the poor thing – not a second had passed before Porkpie slammed into her with considerable force in a burst of spontaneous rage. Her opponent was poisoned, yes, but she was also poisoned, and she didn’t like that just as much as her opponent didn’t like that. And so Bendigeidfran ended the round rather dazed from the sudden assault, as the magical barrier around the battlefield shifted once again.

And just as Bendigeidfran realized this, he saw Glauert fall to the ground, snoring softly. What a missed opportunity! Well, he’d get his chance eventually, he was sure.

*Round 5*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 80%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Feeling okay.
*Status:* Severely burned. Soundly asleep.
*Commands:* Toxic @ Bendigeidfran ~ Toxic @ Porkpie ~ Toxic @ Bendigeidfran

*Meursault*

Ami - Piplup ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Torrent
*Condition:* Steeling herself for the next wave.
*Status:* Covered in mud. Severely paralyzed.

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 63% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Enjoying the show.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (8%).

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 66%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Somewhat miffed.
*Status:* Badly poisoned (2%).
*Commands:* Dark Pulse @ Glauert ~ Dark Pulse @ Porkpie ~ Psycho Shift @ Glauert

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 76%
*Energy:* 77%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* _That went pretty well._
*Status:* Speed +1. Badly poisoned. (2%)
*Actions:* Will-O-Wisp @ Glauert ~ Yawn @ Glauert ~ Facade @ Bendigeidfran​
Referee Notes
~The second Dark Pulse scored a critical hit.
~Next round, The Omskivar and Porkpie, Wargle and Glauert, and Meursault and Ami will be battling. You will command in that order.


----------



## shy ♡

o.o Why did Tye's poison increase to 8%?


----------



## Superbird

pathos said:


> o.o Why did Tye's poison increase to 8%?


I remembered how I calculate toxic damage, on a per-round basis starting at 2% and increasing by 2% every round to a max of 10% - as opposed to a per-action system of 1% increasing to 5%, because that seemed a little bit imbalanced. 

And I figured it would be okay to refresh that mid-battle because it's not like Tye is taking poison damage anyway.


----------



## shy ♡

From the arena desc.: "While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.)."

Also, poison damage does not increase for pokemon with magic guard.


----------



## Superbird

pathos said:


> From the arena desc.: "While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.)."
> 
> Also, poison damage does not increase for pokemon with magic guard.


Even while Tye was in the ring, the poison was increasing - it's at level 4 currently, having started in round 1 at level 1 and pushed up to level 2 by getting hit by Toxic again, and then two rounds of increases, from when he was still in the ring. It was listed as 4%, but is now listed as 8% which is still the same level of toxic poison, but it's more clear how much damage it's doing per round. It's not at, like, level 8.

Also, you're wrong about that last one. 


			
				Veekun said:
			
		

> If this Pokémon is badly poisoned, the poison counter is still increased each turn; if the Pokémon loses [Magic Guard], it will begin taking as much damage as it would be if it had been taking increasing damage each turn.


----------



## shy ♡

W... wha?? You're not making any sense. It _is_ at level 8 since it's doing 8%. ?_? And the point of the arena rules are that it _can't go out up while Tye is rotated out_.


----------



## Superbird

pathos said:


> W... wha?? You're not making any sense. It _is_ at level 8 since it's doing 8%. ?_? And the point of the arena rules are that it _can't go out up while Tye is rotated out_.





Birdy said:


> I calculate toxic damage on a per-round basis starting at 2% and increasing by 2% every round to a max of 10% - as opposed to a per-action system of 1% increasing to 5%, because that seemed a little bit imbalanced.


Before, it said the toxic was at 4%. Now it says it's at 8%. All I did was change how I notate the system - everything is mechanically identical to how it was before. On the scale I'm using, 8% _is_ level 4.

...I know the standard is to start Toxic at 1% per round and go upwards from there by 1% per round, but that accelerates too slowly and makes Toxic objectively inferior to regular poison in just about all practical scenarios. I reject that by starting at 2% and increasing by 2% per round, so that it's even with regular poison (and burn, for that matter) by the third round, and breaks even in terms of damage output by the fifth. This at least helps to mitigate the balance problem.


----------



## shy ♡

?_? Okay, generally, you'd make a note of changing something like that in the actual reffing notes so people don't end up confused?? But, tbh, I don't really think it's ok to change your method of reffing something in the middle of a battle and then go back and edit it. I guess it doesn't really matter here, it's just kinda weird. 

I'm not really gonna draw this out any longer with discussions of toxic balance and whatnot even though I do disagree with you buuuut yeah.


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for The Omskivar*. You have ~48 hours.


----------



## The Omskivar

We're in a great position, Porkpie!  Let's go ahead and not worry about Glauert--if they're asleep, we only have to deal with that paralyzed Piplup.  Start out with a *Taunt*, then two one-turn *Solarbeams*.  If the weather somehow changes to rain, use *Wild Charge* instead.  If Ami throws a Protect up, target Glauert with Wild Charge.

*Taunt@Ami~Solarbeam@Ami/Wild Charge@Ami/Wild Charge@Glauert~Solarbeam@Ami/Wild Charge@Ami/Wild Charge@Glauert*


----------



## Wargle

Alright Glauert. You're asleep so let's try to get things done here. I was going to say sleep talk but the only move you've made is toxic. So I guess Snore it out. If you wake up, hit Porkpie with a Venom Drench If somehow you've already used Venom Drench hit again with a Venoshock


*Snore/VD@Porkpie ~ Snore/VD@Porkpie/Venoshock@Porkpie ~ Snore/VD@Porkpie/Venoshock@Porkpie*


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for Meursault*. You have ~48 hours.


----------



## Superbird

Let's try that again. *DQ Warning for Meursault*. 48-ish hours.


----------



## Superbird

Aaaand still no Meursault. Well, I guess there's no way around it, then. *Meursault is Disqualified.*

The battle will, of course, continue with Meursault gone. The Omskivar, Wargle, and pathos will be battling next round. Let's just have you all re-command, in that order.


----------



## The Omskivar

Well Porkpie, I was hoping we wouldn't have to fight the big scary fairy just yet but it looks like the time is now!  Seize the day, my ungulate friend!  Let's give them what for!

Thankfully, Glauert is still asleep, so for at least the first action it'll be a one-on-one fight; according to Superbird's reffing scale, you're faster than Tye by just a hair, so start off with a *Yawn*, switching to *Flame Charge* if a Magic Coat goes up and using *Magnitude* if there's a Protect/Detect up.  After that, just go straight for the *Iron Tail* on Tye, or *Yawn* if you didn't already (remember, if you see a Magic Coat--which you should be able to, it's +4 priority--use Iron Tail!); if the second action there's a Protect/Detect, use *Curse*, and on the third action if you can't hit Tye with Iron Tail for whatever reason barring Substitute, use *Wild Charge* on Glauert.

*Yawn @Tye/Flame Charge @Tye/Magnitude~Iron Tail @Tye/Yawn @Tye/Curse~Iron Tail @Tye/Wild Charge @Glauert*


----------



## Wargle

Hmm ok, I can deal with this.

Snore because well you're asleep. Then when you wake up, help Porkpie out some. Hit tye with a Venom Drench then a Venoshock. If you can't hit Tye for any reason other than a Substitute, use Acid Armor.


*Snore ~ Venom Drench @ Tye/Acid Armor ~ Venoshock @ Tye/Acid Armor*


----------



## shy ♡

Hmm... okay... We'll take that yawn and set up a *Safeguard*. Trap Porkpie in a *Telekinesis* and then either *Dream Eater* Glauert if he's still asleep, targeting energy, or *Sing* to Porkpie if Glauert's awake. If you used Sing, you can release your safeguard at the end of the third action.

I'd also like you to try and keep Porkpie between yourself and Glauert. It shouldn't be too hard after Porkpie is caught in the telekinesis - just make sure he's floating between the two of you. 

*Safeguard ~ Telekinesis @ Porkpie ~ Sing @ Porkpie / Dream Eater @ Glauert*


----------



## Superbird

The Omskivar and Wargle promptly order commands, and after several moments of silence, glance awkwardly at Meursault. The trainer is standing there, staring blankly into space in Ami’s general direction. After a while, finally, the referee prods him, and after a few minutes of not responding, he recalls his Piplup and vanishes into thin air. Which makes everyone stare for a second, until they remember that this is Hogwarts and magic is everywhere. There’s certainly a reasonable explanation somewhere. For now, everyone just shuffles around to fill the open spot, and Hagrid moves the magical barrier around accordingly, bringing Tye back into the fray once again.

*Round 6*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 80%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Feeling okay.
*Status:* Severely burned. Soundly asleep.
*Commands:* Snore ~ Venom Drench @ Tye / Acid Armor ~ Venoshock @ Tye / Acid Armor

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 63% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Enjoying the show.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (8%).
*Commands:* Safeguard ~ Telekinesis @ Porkpie ~ Sing @ Porkpie / Dream Eater @ Glauert

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 66%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Somewhat miffed.
*Status:* Badly poisoned (2%).

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 76%
*Energy:* 77%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* _That went pretty well._
*Status:* Speed +1. Badly poisoned. (2%)
*Commands:* Yawn @ Tye / Flame Charge @ Tye / Magnitude ~ Iron Tail @ Tye / Yawn @ Tye / Curse ~ Iron Tail @ Tye / Wild Charge @ Glauert​
Porkpie glances briefly at where Ami used to be, and then turns to Tye, and slowly lets out a small pinkish bubble that starts to float lazily through the air. It’s the same type of attack that put Glauert to sleep last round, and Tye, of course, knew this – and he wasn’t going to let himself fall into the same trap. Smirking, the Clefable took a wide stance, thrusting his arms out on either side of himself, and a translucent, cream-colored sphere began to appear around his body. The Yawn bubble hit the Safeguard and popped then and there, and Tye sent a smug glance towards Porkpie – that sort of elementary tactic wasn’t going to work on him.

But Tye had only a second to give that glance before he found himself wincing in sharp pain as Glauert let out a startlingly loud, sudden noise. Porkpie, too, cringed a little, and instinctively looked straight at the pokémon that had released the Snore – but Glauert was still fast asleep, letting out nothing more than a small twitch of pain, probably in response to his burn’s residual pain. Porkpie shook her head; Glauert was still out, and she had bigger problems in the opponent who was actually conscious. And so, the Tepig sprinted towards Tye, her tail coating itself in a thin sheath of metal, and after an enormous jump she began to spin horizontally in the air, smacking Tye with great precision before landing somewhat clumsily nearby. 

The Steel-type attack caught Tye off-guard, and hurt more than he thought it ought to – attacks should never hurt him, anyway. And so he took measures to prevent his opponent from trying that again, by harnessing his latent psychic abilities and lifting Porkpie into the air. As soon as her feet left the ground, the Tepig began to scramble anxiously, but she was helpless. Tye smiled, and turned his attention to his still-sleeping opponent. It was time to exploit the Sleep Tye had caused last round.

Keeping one arm outstretched to his side in order to maintain his hold on Porkpie, Tye pointed his other hand towards Glauert, and waved it around a little bit. In response, a thin, pinkish, wispy tendril began to form between his hand and Glauert’s head. After a short moment, dark purple orbs began to pull themselves out of Glauert’s body, the Skrelp shuddering a little with each one, traveling quickly up the tendril and fading into Tye’s body. But that stimulation, plus his new lack of a dream, was just enough to make Glauert reopen his eyes. He blinked twice, and slowly glanced around before realizing where he was.

Meanwhile, Tye sighed in relief from the energy he had just stolen. The battle would hopefully be smooth sailing from here – with his trainer’s help, he might be able to turn his two opponents against each other–– 

The Clefable suddenly crumpled to the ground, pushing himself back onto his feet only after a brief moment of wondering what just happened, and why the back of his head felt so painful. He shot a glance at the trapped Porkpie, only to realize that the piglet pokémon wasn’t as trapped as he’d thought – while he’d been focused on Glauert, the Tepig had drifted close enough to release another Iron Tail, and was now leering at Tye with a spiteful yet smug grin. Tye glared back for a moment, until Porkpie glanced behind her captor. Suddenly, Tye’s eyes went wide, but he had no time to react before a seething wave of poison slammed into his back, forcing him into a kneel from sheer pain. The toxins were somehow sinking into his skin, and that poison flowing through his veins, that his Magic Guard was blocking from dealing any harm, suddenly began to have an effect. Immediately, Tye’s body began to hurt from everywhere – he felt a universal pain, and yet fatigue, as though he was being eaten from everywhere by insects but was unable to move in his defense. Everything seemed to be falling apart for a brief moment, before he managed to regain his composure and take a step backwards, reaffirming his will to win this battle.

*End of Round 6*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 75%
*Energy:* 50%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Satisfied and awake.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Actions:* Snore ~ Asleep ~ Venoshock @ Tye

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 23%  (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 40%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Strained and getting desperate.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (10%). Protected by Safeguard (4 more actions)
*Actions:* Safeguard ~ Telekinesis @ Porkpie ~ Dream Eater (Energy) @ Glauert

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 66%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Very ready.
*Status:* Badly poisoned (2%).

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 61%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* A little annoyed.
*Status:* Speed +1. Floating (2 more actions). Badly poisoned. (4%)
*Actions:* Yawn @ Tye ~ Iron Tail @ Tye x2​
Referee Notes
~Given that Tye began Telekinesis when Porkpie was close to him, and that pokémon can change their position slightly while levitating via Telekinesis, Porkpie’s Iron Tail hit on the third action. However, it did less damage than usual because Porkpie was unable to get momentum beforehand.
~Porkpie will continue to levitate the next time she enters the battlefield.
~Glauert woke up on action 3. Not quickly enough to use his attack on action 2, unfortunately – the Dream Eater was mostly what jolted him awake.
~Tye hit the damage cap from Venoshock on Action 3.
~Next round, Porkpie gets a breather. Wargle, pathos, and Murkrow will command their pokémon in that order.


----------



## Wargle

;~; my original string had snore until it worked... why did I take it out.... Oh well.

Glauert! Doing well! We need to finish that Fairy, and hope our feathered friend agrees for the time being. I think you know what needs to be done. Venoshock it until it's down. If it protects or you can't hit it because of something that isn't a substitute, go ahead and get some Acid Armor. Once that Tye is down, it'll be just you and murkrow, so you'll have to fight it. Good thing it's already poisoned. Set it up, then hurt it. If you can't hit it like with Tye, use Acid Armor.

*Venoshock @ Tye/Acid Armor/Venom Drench @ Murkrow ~ Venoshock @ Tye/Acid Armor/Venom Drench @ Murkrow ~ Venoshock @ Tye/@ Murkrow/Acid Armor*


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for pathos*. 48 hours-ish.


----------



## shy ♡

nnghh. Hit Glauert with an *Endeavor*, and do the same to Bendi if you still got time. Give 'em a *Hyper Voice* if you're still fighting.

*Endeavor @ Glauert ~ Endeavor @ Bendi ~ Hyper Voice*


----------



## Superbird

Murkrow has not posted in the absence sheet. *DQ Warning for Murkrow*. You have ~48 hours.


----------



## Murkrow

We'll get through this round just fine but once Tye goes down you're the weakest one left.

There's no threat of being retoxified now so let's start off by Psycho Shifting again, I don't think it matters who but let's just aim at Tye, unless he's fallen over already.

Then change your target to Glauert - start off with another Dark Pulse and then Sucker Wing him


Psycho Shift @ Tye (/Glauert) ~ Dark Pulse @ Glauert ~ Sucker Punch @ Glauert


----------



## Superbird

*Round 7*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 75%
*Energy:* 50%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Satisfied and awake.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Commands:* Venoshock @ Tye / Acid Armor / Venom Drench @ Bendigeidfran ~ Venoshock @ Tye / Acid Armor / Venom Drench @ Murkrow ~ Venoshock @ (Tye / Murkrow) / Acid Armor

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 23% 
*Energy:* 40%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Strained and getting desperate.
*Status:* Attack +1. Badly Poisoned (10%). Protected by Safeguard (4 more actions)
*Commands:* Endeavor @ Glauert ~ Endeavor @ Bendigeidfran ~ Hyper Voice

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 66%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Very ready.
*Status:* Badly poisoned (2%).
*Commands:* Psycho Shift @ (Tye / Glauert) ~ Dark Pulse @ Glauert ~ Sucker Punch @ Glauert

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 61%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* A little annoyed.
*Status:* Speed +1. Floating (2 more actions). Badly poisoned. (4%)​
As the round starts again and he’s back in the battle, Bendigeidfran remembers that he’s poisoned, and he doesn’t like that nausea much at all. So why not get rid of it? With a loud caw, the Murkrow locks his mind on Tye and transfers all of his nausea into the other pokémon, removing the toxins from his own body in the process. Meanwhile, Tye didn’t even notice the attack – he was ignoring intense nausea anyway. And he knew that he didn’t have much time left in this battle – Glauert, in particular, was leering sharply at him, and he knew just how much the poison-type could do to hurt him. And so, he ran frantically towards the Skrelp, catching the poison-type by surprise, and dragged him down to the ground, beating him repeatedly until the Damage Cap activated and he was cloaked in a reddish aura. In terror, Glauert blasted out a stream of poison right in Tye’s face, throwing the Fairy-type off quite easily, and started to back away.

Bendigeidfran wasn’t going to give him time to recover, though – the Murkrow immediately sent a sharp pulse of dark energy and malicious thoughts towards Glauert, and the attack struck squarely. Not that it did much – Glauert’s red glow increased a fair bit, but the pokémon barely flinched from the attack. Meanwhile, Tye was desperate. He forced himself off from the ground, and got ready to launch a suicide attack. He leapt for Bendigeidfran, catching the Murkrow off guard just the same way as Glauert last action, and began to pound and pound...until his strikes got slower and slower and soon stopped entirely. Bendigeidfran struggled to remove himself from under his larger opponent, sighing in relief as the Clefable’s trainer recalled him and gracefully stepped away from the battlefield to spectate the remainder of the fight.

Meanwhile, Glauert was ready to incapacitate his opponent while the Murkrow wasn’t paying attention. He shot out a wide wave of venom, which flew all over the Murkrow, getting caught in the bird’s feathers and in a few seconds even sinking into his skin. But nothing in particular happened, save for Bendigeidfran feeling a slight discomfort – there were no toxins in his bloodstream for the venom to activate, and without those it was just a useless attack.

That didn’t matter much to Glauert, though, now that it was over. He would Venoshock anyway, and so he did – but as he prepared the attack, Bendigeidfran seemed to disappear, and so Glauert immediately paused in suspicion. And a moment later he was knocked sharply forward by the impact of a wing on the back of his head. Bendigeidfran flew casually over him, cawing in scorn. In retaliation, Glauert released his blast of poison, and though the attack’s target didn’t have any poison to aggrivate the attack, it was still effective enough – the Murkrow let out a squawk of pain as he returned to a neutral position on the battlefield and Porkpie nervously stepped into the ring. There were only three pokémon left now – the battle was nearly over.

*End of Round 7*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 35% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 37%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Could be better.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Actions:* Venoshock @ Tye ~ Venom Drench @ Bendigeidfran ~ Venoshock @ Bendigeidfran

*pathos*

Tye - Clefable ()
*Health:* 4%
*Energy:* *0%*
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Fainted.
*Actions:* Endeavor @ Glauert ~ Endeavor @ Bendigeidfran

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 31%
*Energy:* 58%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* A little bit satisfied.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Psycho Shift ~ Dark Pulse @ Glauert ~ Sucker Punch @ Glauert

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 61%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Surprised at her apparent advantage.
*Status:* Speed +1. Floating (2 more actions). Badly poisoned. (4%)​
Referee Notes
~Tye’s Endeavor made Glauert hit the damage cap on action 1.
~Tye didn’t have enough energy to use Endeavor for full damage on action 2, but had enough to deal 21% damage to Bendigeidfran with its final attack. It then fainted from exhaustion.
~Glauert used Venom Drench on Bendigeidfran on action 2 – the attack was ineffective, as Bendigeidfran was no longer poisoned.
~Fun Fact: over the course of the round, Glauert took 40% damage. If there had been no damage cap, he would have taken an additional 41%.
~Murkrow, The Omskivar, and Wargle will command in that order next round.


----------



## Murkrow

So we're first this time, huh? Going first is probably the hardest since you have the most to anticipate. If we're to win we'll have to enter a 1-on-1 fight with one of them eventually, but which one do we want it to be?

I want you to start of by Protecting just to keep yourself healthy. Then we'll try to get some some super-effective hits off. Use Psychic on Glauert and Mud-Slap on Porkpie.
If either of them Protect, attack the other one instead. If both of them Protect on the same turn, let's see... Calm Mind? If they both Protect AND you've been Taunted, just Peck at a tree or something idk (not the Whomping Willow!).

Protect ~ Psychic @ Glauert / Mud-Slap @ Porkpie (/Calm Mind) ~ Mud-Slap @ Porkpie / Psychic @ Glauert (/Calm Mind)


----------



## The Omskivar

Porkpie, you've got more health than the both of them combined, and that probably doesn't mean much but we're gonna cling to that and follow our dreams.  Here's what I want you to do girlie:

Bendi is just throwing up a shield for now, and you're faster than a Skrelp (you're faster than a Dragalge, weirdly enough), so the first action, you can go ahead and use...well not much actually you're still floating in the air.  So I guess...let's roll your *Hidden Power* and then *Protect* on the second action.  Once you're back on the ground, try to avoid that Mud-Slap--the damage we can deal with, but I don't like Accuracy shenanigans, so at least close your eyes!  After that, hit Glauert with a *Zen Headbutt*, and if you can't hit Glauert for whatever reason (barring a Substitute) then bury Bendi in a *Rock Tomb*.  You can do it!

*Hidden Power@Glauert~Protect~Zen Headbutt@Glauert/Rock Tomb@Bendi*


----------



## Wargle

Yikes. Ok let's hide. Once you're down, chill. No sense risking your neck. Let them fight it out above you.

*Protect ~ Dive (down) ~ (stay down) Chill*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 8*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 35%
*Energy:* 37%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Could be better.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Commands:* Protect ~ Dive (Down) ~ Chill

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 31%
*Energy:* 58%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* A little bit satisfied.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Psychic @ Glauert / Mud-Slap @ Porkpie / Calm Mind ~ Mud-Slap @ Porkpie / Psychic @ Glauert / Calm Mind

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 61%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Surprised at her apparent advantage.
*Status:* Speed +1. Badly poisoned. (4%)
*Commands:* Hidden Power @ Glauert ~ Protect ~ Zen Headbutt @ Glauert / Rock Tomb @ Bendigeidfran​
The referee signaled the next round to begin, and Porkpie promptly began to prepare for an attack. Concentrating, small black orbs began to fly seemingly out of nowhere to circle her body, in a ring growing larger and larger, until they were spinning almost fast enough to look solid. And then they stopped, and Porkpie stared at her opponents. Which of the green shields should she aim the attack at? After a moment of decision, she gave a short sigh, and just launched the attack at Glauert, the rings expanding and all of the small orbs flying towards the kelp pokémon. They bounced off the green shield, of course, but Porkpie was expecting that.

Immediately after launching her own attack, Porkpie warily glanced at Bendigeidfran, who was letting down his Protect shield, and created one of her own – a warning to the bird that attacking her would be futile. As a result, Bendigeidfran turned his attention to Glauert, who was floating as fast as he could – as a Skrelp, not that fast – towards the nearby lake. And Bendigeidfran thought he might help his opponent get to his destination. He squawked, and began to concentrate, and a second lated Glauert began to rise up into the air, flailing wildly as he did so. Porkpie watched, letting down her Protect, as the Murkrow tried to contort the kelp pokémon’s body into shapes it shouldn’t have been able to go in, before casually tossing Glauert away towards the lake he was so desperately moving towards. Once he reached it, Glauert gladly descended, disappearing from the other battlers’ views.

Porkpie’s in particular, not because she couldn’t see him go, but rather because she was closing her eyes, bracing for an impact that her trainer had told her to expect. That impact was less than she expected it would be – though Bendigeidfran was attacking her now, as the last target remaining, it was just by landing and slapping her in the face with mud. And though Porkpie flinched a bit, the attack didn’t last long, and after she shook her head to get most of the mud off and opened her eyes, she saw a rather terrified Bendigeidfran standing in front of her, desperately trying to move backwards and take off before his opponent retaliated. But alas, the Murkrow had no such luck – Porkpie slammed the ground with one foot, and on that command several large clumps of rock dragged themselves out of the ground. With another stomp, Porkpie sent those boulders flying towards Bendigeidfran. And despite being a pretty fast pokémon, he just wasn’t quite fast enough to avoid the attack, which dragged him harshly to the ground with a loud thump. 

*End of Round 8*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 15%
*Energy:* 40%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Glad to be away from the action for now.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Actions:* Protect ~ Dive (down) ~ Chill

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 48%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Getting desperate.
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Psychic @ Glauert ~ Mud-Slap @ Porkpie

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 51%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Pressing the advantage for all it’s worth.
*Status:* Speed +1. Badly poisoned. (6%). Hidden Power Dark.
*Actions:* Hidden Power ~ Protect ~ Rock Tomb @ Bendigeidfran​
Referee Notes
~Porkpie’s Hidden Power type is Dark. 
~Porkpie was commanded to close her eyes during the Mud-Slap, so accuracy didn’t decrease. However, as that left her unable to do...much else, Mud-Slap dealt slightly more damage.
~Boring round is boring.
~The Omskivar commands first, then Wargle, then Murkrow.


----------



## The Omskivar

Porkpie shouldn't still be floating, should she? Actually I feel like she woulf have come back to earth after Tye left the battle


----------



## Superbird

I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## The Omskivar

How silly of me!

Okay Porkpie, this is all looking very good for us--you're even protected by the damage cap!  That being said, the chances of you staying that way are slim.  It's wishful thinking to expect your weaker opponents to finish each other off while they still have you to contend with.  Glauert is underwater, which is fine--it's Bendi I'm really concerned about.  First action we're going to *Protect*.  After that, let's fire off another *Flame Charge*.  According to my calculations, you should have the speed advantage now, but we want to solidify that as best we can; after that, though, use *Head Smash* on Bendi.  If you can't hit the Murkrow, barring a Sub, but for some reason the Skrelp is on land, use *Magnitude*.  If there aren't any opponents or Subs you can hit, use *Double Team*.

*Protect~Flame Charge@Bendi/Magnitude/Double Team~Head Smash@Bendi/Magnitude/Double Team*

Also, if you can, keep it in mind to edge away from the water.  We'll want to draw Glauert back into range.


----------



## Wargle

Hm. Well we're in a bit of pickle here. No direct healing, and you don't have any other way to heal yourself besides Rest. I guess we're going to cheap out and use the strategy Ken Watanabe recommended to me.  

Sooo first see if you can muddle with any plans for double teams by getting some rain going. Then just relax the way Sebastian told us to. If you can't use Rain Dance because you're underwater (which would be weird), just chill that turn too. If someone strays into your lake, hit them with the resurface then dart back to the bottom


*Rain Dance/Chill/Dive (attack) ~ Chill/Dive (attack)/Dive (Down) ~ Chill/Dive (attack)/Dive (Down)*


----------



## Murkrow

Okay, I want you do Fly in the air stay there and basically do what Glauert is doing use Sky Attack. We're not in too much danger on the first turn so I think we could charge up a powerful attack. Then attack Porkpie with all the glowingness you've stored.

If you miss, use Protect after that. If you hit, Psych Up to get your speed back!

Sky Attack ~ Sky Attack @Porkpie ~ Protect / Psych Up @ Porkpie


----------



## Superbird

*Round 9*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 15%
*Energy:* 40%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Glad to be away from the action for now.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Commands:* Rain Dance / Chill / Dive (attack) ~ Chill / Dive (attack) / Dive (Down) ~ Chill / Dive (attack) / Dive (Down)

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 48%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Getting desperate.
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Commands:* Sky Attack ~ Sky Attack @Porkpie ~ Protect / Psych Up @ Porkpie

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 51%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Pressing the advantage for all it’s worth.
*Status:* Speed +1. Badly poisoned. (4%). Hidden Power Dark.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Flame Charge @ Bendi / Magnitude / Double Team ~ Head Smash @ Bendi / Magnitude / Double Team​
Round nine began with Porkpie putting up another Protect shield – definitely not the first in this battle, and, as the pokémon in this battle continued to get more and more desperate, most certainly not the last. Although, Porkpie was by far the most healthy of the battlers at the moment, so it seemed somewhat ironic. Regardless, Bendigeidfran took advantage of the attack by beginning to charge up what was, without competition, his most powerful attack. And as he began to inherit a deep reddish-orange glow, a blue orb slowly rose out of the nearby lake with a splash, floating lazily towards the clouds. As it reached them, its glow steadily increased in intensity until there was a flash, and a crack of thunder, and lots and lots of rain.

Though Porkpie flinched a little bit as she let down her Protect, being a Fire-type and all, she didn’t let the rain extinguish her next attack, a flaming charge towards Bendigeidfran. The rain did interfere with the flames, and the resulting impact wasn’t quite as harsh as it could have been, but as she bounced off of Bendigeidfran, Porkpie felt even more confident in her agility. That was, until Bendigeidfran’s glow suddenly increased to an intensity well above what anyone was expecting, completely enveloping the pokémon and then shooting forward in a transient image of its maker. The Sky Attack impacted Porkpie quite harshly, as expected, throwing the piglet pokémon backwards to roll pitifully along the ground.

Fearing an immediate conterattack, however, Bendigeidfran decided to use Protect, and as Porkpie pushed herself up from the ground and saw her opponent, she knew she could capitalize on that. Glauert still wasn’t back from the lake, so he probably wasn’t a threat – here’s what she could do, she could take this battle by storm. Six pokémon? Try nine! With this thought, Porkpie broke into a fast run, in a wide circle around Bendigeidfran. The Murkrow watched warily as he sustained his green shield, getting anxious about this situation, and by the time he let the shield down, he was staring at seven confident, glaring Porkpies, ready to do whatever it would take to win this battle.

Nothing was heard from the lake.

*End of Round 9*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 9%
*Energy:* 55%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Just chillin’. Getting a little worried.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Actions:* Rain Dance ~ Chill ~ Chill

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 17%
*Energy:* 36%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Nearly terrified.
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Actions:* Sky Attack ~ Protect

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 44%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Confident.
*Status:* Speed +2. Has 6 clones. Badly poisoned. (6%). Hidden Power Dark.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Flame Charge @ Bendigeidfran ~ Double Team (6 clones)​
Referee Notes
~Bendigeidfran’s Sky Attack missed.
~If Porkpie had used Head Smash, that would have missed too. 
~The number of clones for Porkpie to make wasn’t specified, so I set it to Porkpie’s maximum, which happens to be about 6.
~As per my reffing scale, the rain did nothing to destroy any of Porkpie’s clones. 
~Due to being under soothing water, Glauert’s burn damage was reduced a little bit. It also just occurred to me that I forgot to calculate for it last round. I’m not going to go back on that – if I did factor it in now, Glauert would be down – just to make this a little bit more fun. If all of you agree for me to reverse that decision, then I will, although still not sure who the KO exp would go to.
~Wargle commands first next round, followed by Murkrow and The Omskivar.


----------



## Wargle

Hmm ok, let's take out those clones. Dive up and hit murkrow if possible, but if not just surface, Then spam surf until you're knocked out. Also try to delay that resurface so they don't knock you out prematurely

*Dive @ Bendigeidfran/Surface ~ Surf ~ Surf*


----------



## Murkrow

I want you do Fly up high to avoid that dive, and once you get a good view of the field from up there, Fly back down and attack Porkpie. Fly's a wee bit more accurate than Sky Attack...  If Porkpie Protects, aim at Glauert instead.
Just do a Psych-Up afterwords, let's skip the Protect this time. If Porkpie Protects then use Double Team.


Fly (Up) ~ Fly @ Porkpie/Glauert ~ Psych-Up @ Porkpie / Double Team


----------



## The Omskivar

We won't even need to tank that Dive, since Glauert is just going to surface, so for now, just use *Curse* and then hit him with a *Body Slam*. Third action, slam Bendi with a *Head Smash* before he gets his speed back.

*Curse~Body Slam@Glauert~Head Smash@Bendi*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 10*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* 9%
*Energy:* 55%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Just chillin’. Getting a little worried.
*Status:* Severely burned. 
*Commands:* Dive @ Bendigeidfran/Surface ~ Surf ~ Surf

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* 17%
*Energy:* 36%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Nearly terrified.
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Commands:* Fly (Up) ~ Fly @ Porkpie/Glauert ~ Psych-Up @ Porkpie / Double Team

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 44%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Confident.
*Status:* Speed +2. Has 6 clones. Badly poisoned. (6%). Hidden Power Dark.
*Commands:* Curse~Body Slam@Glauert~Head Smash@Bendi​
The air was tense, and the crowd of young magicians was quite large now, as the battle moved into its tenth round. Immediately, Bendigeidfran flew straight upwards, wanting to get away from this battle as soon as possible – his only real aim right now was survival. Meanwhile, Glauert pushed himself towards the surface of the lake, swimming right past all the strange creatures of the underwater that had, for some reason, chosen to avoid him. When he resurfaced he saw no sign of Bendigeidfran, and so he began to float towards the land again. 

Porkpie took this time to sincerely impress all the onlookers by closing her eyes and beginning to chant a curse. The young wizards glanced warily at each other – didn’t you usually have to have a wand to do that? But they were all stupefied when the ground around Porkpie began to glow with deep purple runes, sharing their power with the piglet pokémon. When Porkpie opened her eyes and surveyed the arena in front of her, she was more confident than ever, stronger than before, and ready to win this battle.

Immediately, she took off running towards Glauert, and the kelp pokémon could do nothing to get out of the way of the attack. Porkpie threw her body towards the poison-type, and he flew backwards to land on the edge of the lake. He didn’t get up – one hit was all he’d had left. Before Porkpie had time to feel good about her victory, though, Bendigeidfran came swooping down, and slammed into Porkpie. But the Tepig’s curse lessened the impact greatly, and as soon as she recovered from the Fly attack, she began to move towards Bendigeidfran in retaliation, lowering her head. Frantically, the Murkrow did everything he could to flutter out of the way, but it was too late – the impact from Porkpie’s Head Smash sent the bird pokémon all the way back into his trainer’s arms.

And so the magical barrier was dispelled, and Porkpie was declared the victor of the battle. And before any of the less agreeable faculty decided to come and investigate what was going on here, the referee released his trusty Xatu and prepared everyone to teleport away. And so the Magical Sextuple Rotation Battle ended.

*End of Round 10*

*Wargle*





Glauert - Skrelp ()
*Health:* *0*%
*Energy:* 53%
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Ability:* Adaptability
*Condition:* Unconscious
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Resurface

*Murkrow*

Bendigeidfran - Murkrow ()
*Health:* *0*%
*Energy:* 31%
*Type:* Dark / Flying
*Ability:* Super Luck
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Fly

*The Omskivar*

Porkpie - Tepig ()
*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 32%
*Type:* Fire
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Victorious!Self-confidence soaring.
*Status:* Speed +1. Attack +1. Defense +1. Has 6 clones. Badly poisoned. (6%). Hidden Power Dark.
*Actions:* Curse ~ Body Slam @ Glauert ~ Head Smash @ Bendigeidfran​
Referee Notes
~Good game, everyone! I’m a bit sorry that my reffing style and lack of real knowledge of Harry Potter didn’t quite match up that well with the arena, but I had a bunch of fun reffing this. Sorry, also, for the whole scale incidents earlier in the battle – that was not handled as well as it should have been on my part, but I learned a lot from it. At any rate, this battle’s finished, and Porkpie won with a very healthy lead, so congratulations, The Omskivar!
~In total, Porkpie got 2 KOs (Bendi and Glauert), Bendigeidfran had one (Delicious Venison). Tye fainted from exhaustion, but I’m going to award the KO there to Glauert, as he did the most damage to Tye and was the last one to hit him before he dropped. Ami dropped by DQ. I’m going to let the database handle rewards, and leave whatever mod checks off on this battle to remove Meursault’s monetary prize, as he dropped via DQ.

EDIT: In the database Tye isn't listed as a participant in this battle. I request that a mod go give him experience.


----------

